# wanting to try clinton andersons whip/stick



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the Clinton Anderson "handy stick" and string. It's a lot (I won't say better, it's a different application) different that a lunge whip. I think it's more controllable since it doesn't flex and wiggle under it's own weight. My horses really respond to it where they didn't to a lunge whip. I do use a dressage whip if I need extra implusion under saddle, but my sister rides with her stick and string sometimes. I do recommend, though, buy your stick through a catalog or something. I saw one for under $15 in a Rod's catalog, I think. I bought mine at Equine Affaire for $10. I forget what Clinton charges for his "official" stick, but it was astronomical. Along with the stick, I would also say invest in a rope halter and lungeline, again not necessarily name brand. I made my own "custom" long line, it was cheaper, lol. My rope halter cost $5 at TSC. I also recommend this book - Amazon.com: Clinton Anderson's Downunder Horsemanship: Establishing Respect and Control for English and Western Riders: Clinton Anderson, Ami Hendrickson: Books - you can find it cheaper, I'm sure, but it has wonderful and detailed info and exercises using the stick, etc.
Love CA, great results! 
Good luck!


----------



## MaieuticManege (Mar 2, 2009)

I use that style. I don't know if it's exactly the same because I got mine off of ebay for a fraction of the cost. It is great for ground work, and I use it for bridleless riding as well. It is one of my essential horsemanship tools and I am constantly using it. I would definitely recommend it.

Handy Stick String Fits Clinton Anderson Parelli Horse - eBay (item 300296280788 end time Jun-24-09 08:23:14 PDT)

That's where you can get it off of ebay for a lot less. And if you want more than one sellers will usually give you two and you only have to pay the shipping for one.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i might get one.im used to non name barnd shopping.i get my rope halters from one of my friends who makes them and then my grandma makes stuff for fabtron(the brand tsc uses) and i got really great discounts from them!clinton anderson looks like he really knows his stuff too.but anohter trainer i like is al dunning he is pretty good too with his simple step by step stuff.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i found this on ebay.is this the same as what clinton uses?


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i forgot to add the link sorry!

Training Stick similar to Clinton Anderson Parelli - eBay (item 300318895340 end time Jun-29-09 09:22:10 PDT)


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Looks like it the popper (snake tongue thing on end) might be a little longer. I bought mine at the Clinton Anderson show for I think 30$ something. It is easier to use than a lunge wip. Do you get RFD channel? They have the Clinton Anderson show on alot and he demonstates how to use it. I like it. Yes there are techniques for using it - holding it like a ski pole etc. the above mentioned book is good it shows you how to use it.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

yes i get rfd and im addicted to it!will it matter if the popper is a little longer?i never use a whip hardly becasue i find it so much easier to use the end of my lead rope.i have the 8-10 foot lead ropes and they work well when warming the horse up and desensitizing and etc.
but what is the clinton anderson whip made of?is it made of normal whip material or something diffrent?will it still move like a whip?thnx for your help!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

The eBay link looks exactly like my stick. They're made of a very heavy plastic, maybe a fiberglass of some kind. My dad actually has two similar sticks but without the string loop end, designed for controlling and sorting cattle. That kind of gives you an idea of how sturdy it is, lol. Pretty inflexible, and hard to snap like a whip. Almost impossible to hurt the horse with, yet sturdy enough to keep the "crazy" ones out of your space. A lunge whip kind of "droops" at the tip when you hold it horizontally, and can wobble too much for precision cues. The stick is more like a rod, if that makes sense, it won't droop the farther from the handle you go. The length of the popper shouldn't matter. It's not really designed to use like you would a whip for traditional lunging, so it does act a little different and takes a little getting used to, but not much! Love RFD Downunder Horsemanship!


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

o.k. i think that im going to get the whip and try it out.


----------



## MaieuticManege (Mar 2, 2009)

I have that exact whip, but in black and works great. Hope you enjoy yours


----------

